

Trying to find a startup - findstartup

There was this startup I seen on here, where you can pay people to do tasks in your local area i.e. go to IKEA and purchase this and you pay X amount to have them deliver it to you. Other examples were to clean your house, pickup groceries, etc.&#60;p&#62;Anyone happen to know the name?<p>It was similar to mineeds.com, but more wildly known (bigger user base)<p>FOUND IT: http://www.taskrabbit.com/
======
dwynings
There's also: <http://www.zaarly.com/>

------
patrickphilips
gigwalk is another one.

